# Still chasing Tuna?



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Not exactly an invitation for a fishing trip, but I just came back from research fishing along the coast of Bribie island.
We saw a few schools of REALLY big longtails (hooked an over meter one and lost it right next to the boat).
If anyone is interested, I highly recommend taking the kayak over the weekend, launching from Woorim, or anywhere along the beach north of there and looking for the Tuna schools 500-1000m offshore. (from the shark nets north).
We also saw a big school of tailor, just about to become legal, so basically all you need is a casting outfit and a few slugs and you're good to go.

Let me know if you're interested, I might join in.

Cheers, Iso


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Go for it Scott and let us know how was it.
I'm not sure whether you can drive down to the beach, just north of Woorim (there's a path right before the entrance to the Bribie Island Research Centre), but if you can, drive north along the beach to 3rd lagoon, but keep an eye out and look for birds. If they're very close to the beach, it would be tailor, otherwise - longtail.
Check out this link for driving instruction.

Cheers, Ido


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Iso, driving on the beach at Bribie is allowed, you just need to get a permit and it is of course 4wd access only. Info here: http://www.nprsr.qld.gov.au/parks/bribie-island/pdf/bribie-isl-rec-area.pdf I haven't personally been lucky enough but have seen first hand longtails caught from the beach, it is a very worthwhile area to target.

Kev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ido

They're thick there every winter, and are frequently within casting distance of the shore.

I caught a 15 kg one there straight off the beach on a tailor rig and a pillie. They had bait balled up 15 - 20 metres of the shore.

There are some old fellas who fish it several times during the colder months, and according to them, they have caught them exceeding 60 lbs. Some of them cheat however, by placing the surf rod and big Alvey into the rod holder on the 4WD, and letting the tuna wear itself out, instead of breaking _their _backs.

I was planning a trip for Saturday/Sunday, floating up with the ebb tide and coming back with the high, but the SE'er has cruelled that somewhat ... don't fancy trying to paddle back into 15 - 20 knots with two tuna in the hatch. I might have to get a beach permit.


----------



## lednerthurman (7 mo ago)

kayakone said:


> Ido
> 
> They're thick there every winter, and are frequently within casting distance of the shore.
> 
> ...


Thank you this information for about ido fishing... I noted that


----------

